# gtr4u erfahrung?



## maxscmitz (27. August 2011)

hi,
wollte mal fragen ob ihr erfahrung mit gtr4u.de habt
ich finde sie nämlich sehr unfreundlich,da sie ohne grund(wirklich ohne grund)
threads löschen. ich finde,dass ist eine unverschämtheit.
vorab: hab mich an boardregeln und alles gehalten.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (28. August 2011)

Also, war ja auch schon öfters auf der Seite und habe sawas noch nit erlebt....


----------



## maxscmitz (28. August 2011)

machen die ach normalerweise nicht. 
doch wenn sie einen fehler machen sehen sie das nicht ein und löschen deinen acc. 


ps:sie löschen ihn nicht wirklich,jedoch kann man nicht auf threads antworten oder neue erstellen


----------



## steffen0278 (4. September 2011)

Ich nutze die Seite nur um mich zu informieren und Mods zu ziehen. Mehr habe ich damit nichts zu tun. Suche dir doch andere Seiten? Welches Thema willst du? GTR?


----------



## maxscmitz (4. September 2011)

bin auch bei der bude(pilsbierbude.de)
angemeldet und nutze diese auch


----------

